# Couldn't resists



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

I only have 3 stalls so this will be my limit but when I met Sparky, I knew she had to come to my house. She's just as cute and sweet as can be.

She's wet in this picture, meeting her new sisters:







Hi Dolly!






Here she is trying on her new blanket


----------



## jayne (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What a cutie! Looks like she'll fit in with your other two really well!

Where did you get that blanket? I don't usually like to use them, but I think I want to get one for my older mare.

Congratulations on your new girl!

Jayne


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 8, 2011)

WOW! She's adorable!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 8, 2011)

Adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

jayne said:


> Oh my gosh! What a cutie! Looks like she'll fit in with your other two really well!
> 
> Where did you get that blanket? I don't usually like to use them, but I think I want to get one for my older mare.
> 
> ...


If you do a search on "weatherbeeta pony blanket", you'll see them. Smallest size is 48" which fits both of my girls. Wouldn't fit really small minis. I wish I didn't have to use them but it is wet wet wet here so much of the time they'd never dry out unless I locked them indoors. I prefer to let them have 24/7 access to their outdoor runs so I blanket them. Just light weight rain sheets.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 8, 2011)

AWWWWWWWW Look at her face shes adorable!

Congrats!


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2011)

Just like Potato chips, you can't have just one...

Your new addition is just adorable. Congrats!


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw shes precious! looks JUST like my new girl!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I can't wait to get some good pix of my mini girls. They are so much fun.


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 8, 2011)

She is just beautiful!! She has a very kind,gentle face.



She looks good in her new blanket too. Have fun!!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 8, 2011)

SirenFarms said:


> Aw shes precious! looks JUST like my new girl!


Where is your picture or your new girl???????


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont have any yet!



my breeder gave her to me for my birthday and i have yet to get any pics of her



o have seen her once. but shes coming home this summer or sooner



really excited


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your pretty new girl


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 9, 2011)

What a beautiful little mare....... congrats!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I'm pretty tickled. She's VERY sweet and she and Dolly have hooked up like a couple of girls on the playground with a good secret. They were tearing around out in the pasture yesterday and moved like one little horse. I need to get some good pix of them both but our Pacific Northwestern weather has been less than optimal for pictures. Maybe this weekend.

I'm scheming for ideas for parade costumes since we'll be entering the local parades with a friend of ours that also has minis. First parade will be the 4th of July! Can't wait!

Travis, hope you can get some good pix soon!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't blame you for wanting to bring her home - she is a cutie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations, she just adorable.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats she's a doll

want to see her without her blanket


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> Congrats she's a doll
> 
> want to see her without her blanket


I will take some pix as soon as it's dry for a day LOL She doesn't have a blanket on in the first picture but it's not a very good one. She's very chubby right now. And fluffy. And snuggly.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 11, 2011)

Very pretty girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 11, 2011)

Connie P said:


> Very pretty girl! Congratulations!


Thanks! Your horses are stunning!


----------



## little lady (Mar 12, 2011)

See they are like potato chips...you just can't have one! Congrats



on your new girl, she is pretty.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 12, 2011)

Shes very cute! I imagine that your mare will enjoy having someone her size to pal around with when your biggie doesn't want to play. Her turnout rug really pops on her light coat.

Dan.


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 12, 2011)

She is very cute!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. I saw both girls mutually grooming today. I know Dolly tried with Adora but Adora is too tall... it was adorable to see them nuzzling each other.

Here's an admission; I never thought of minis as "real" horses and didn't take them very seriously. Now that I have them, I can't really explain how excited I am about them but they are every bit "real" horses. There is something really extra special about a horse that is this size. I am completely smitten!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 12, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Here's an admission; I never thought of minis as "real" horses and didn't take them very seriously. Now that I have them, I can't really explain how excited I am about them but they are every bit "real" horses. There is something really extra special about a horse that is this size. I am completely smitten!


I must admit too we got our first mini in 2003 and had full size horses before then and I felt the same just got the first to get brave driving and the rest is history they have my heart .....sold all the biggies within 2 years of getting our first mini


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2011)

Ahhh.....there is my former little princess....... look at how happy she looks.... Yay! That does my heart good to see.

She doesn't look too far off from height from Dolly, or am I seeing things? I am soooo very happy they are getting along so well, I figured Sparky would take to Dolly like a fish to water!

That blanket looks like it fits great, just still feel bad that she could get get a bath before you came to get her.....it was such nasty weather that week!

I am thinking of costume ideas for you...... I still like the unicorn idea...haha.

Keep us posted! I am soooooo soooo happy she got to go to your home, I could not have picked a better owner for her!

Valerie


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 14, 2011)

congratulations on your pretty new addition -


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 14, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Ahhh.....there is my former little princess....... look at how happy she looks.... Yay! That does my heart good to see.
> 
> She doesn't look too far off from height from Dolly, or am I seeing things? I am soooo very happy they are getting along so well, I figured Sparky would take to Dolly like a fish to water!
> 
> ...


Hi There! She's doing just GREAT. They are so cute together.

This weather totally sucks. I'm hoping it stays dry long enough to pull their blankets and give them a good brushing. It didn't stop once over the weekend.

I love my girls very much. Spoiled brats!

Oh, and editing to add, they seem to be pretty close in size. When I walk them together, Dolly has a longer stride but Sparky doesn't slow down - she keeps up pretty good! They are total characters!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, in between downpours, I pulled rain sheets, took them for a walk and then let them do some mowing for me. 3hp lawn mowers. Gotta love them!

here's Adora and Sparky






And here is Dolly






One of these days I'll get some pix of them actually doing something besides eating


----------

